# Entertainment



## christianyouth (May 13, 2008)

I'm just curious if anyone has any quotes on the subject of 'entertainment'. I saw that excellent article on "Church HIstory and Birth Control" and it made me wonder how Christians throughout time have viewed the subject of entertainment, or amusements. I've been able to search around and get a few interesting quotes on it, but I'd like to get as many quotes on it as possible.

Here are a few of the quotes I've acquired so far. 



> Pascal : All amusements are a great danger to the Christian life, but none more then the theater. (_Pensess_)





> A.W. Tozer : I can tell how much God you have by how much entertainment you need.





> Leonard Ravenhill : Entertainment is the devils substitute for joy.





> (J. C. Ryle, “Occupy Until I Come”)
> 
> “Occupy until I come.” Luke 19:13
> 
> ...





> Charles Finney : “Nothing is innocent unless it proceeds from supreme love to God and equal love to man, unless the supreme and ultimate motive be to please and honour God. In other words, to be innocent, any amusement must be engaged in because it is believed to be at the time most pleasing to God, and is intended to be a service rendered to Him, as that which, upon the whole, will honour Him more than anything else that we can engage in for the time being. I take this to be self-evident. What then? It follows:
> 1st. That none but benevolent amusements can be innocent.Fishing and shooting for amusement are not innocent. We may fish and hunt for the same reason that we are allowed to eat and drink–to supply nature with aliment, that we may be strong in the service of God. We may hunt to destroy noxious animals, for the glory of God and the interests of His kingdom. But fishing and hunting to gratify a passion for these sports is not innocent.
> Again, no amusement can be innocent that involves the squandering of precious time, that might be better employed to the glory of God and the good of man. Life is short. Time is precious. We have but one life to live. Much is to be done. The world is in darkness. A world of sinners are to be enlightened, and, if possible, saved. We are required to work while the day lasteth. Our commission and work require dispatch. No time is to be lost. If our hearts are right, our work is pleasant. If rightly performed, it affords the highest enjoyment and is itself the highest amusement. No turning aside for amusement can be innocent that involves any unnecessary loss of time. No man that realizes the greatness of the work to be done, and love, to do it, can turn aside for any amusement involving an unnecessary waste of time. Again, no amusement can be innocent that involves an unnecessary expenditure of the Lord’s money. All our time and all our money are the Lord’s. We are the Lord’s. We may innocently use both time and money to promote the Lord’s interests and the highest interests of man, which are the Lord’s interests. But we may not innocently use either for our own pleasure and gratification. Expensive journeys for our own pleasure and amusement, and not indulged in with a single eye to the glory of God, are not innocent amusements, but sinful.
> Again, in the light of the above rule of judgment, we see that no form of amusement is lawful for an unconverted sinner. Nothing in him is innocent. While he remains impenitent and unbelieving, does not love God and his neighbor according to God’s command, there is for him no innocent employment or amusement; all is sin.




If you guys can add anything on this subject, that'd be great. 

Also if you want to comment on the quotes, especially the Finney one feel free. It sounds pretty extreme, by saying we can't go fishing just for enjoyment. 

*Also sorry if this belongs in the quotes forum. I couldn't figure out if I should post this in the quotes section or the Christian walk section.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (May 14, 2008)

The Protestant Reformed Church has alot to say about entertainment. Also, you might want to try 
TRUECOVENANTER: The Covenanted Reformed Presbyterian Church and 
Reformed Presbyterian Church (Covenanted) aka Steelite Covenanters they have lots of articles on the subject.


----------



## christianyouth (May 14, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Augusta (May 14, 2008)

Those are some provocative quotes. Especially the Leonard Ravenhill one.  The J.C. Ryle one is reminiscent of the parable of the 10 virgins. Will we be ready when he comes, will we be working (trimming our lamps) or will we be distracted by the world.


----------

